# Synergy Help



## Schniapereli (Oct 13, 2008)

At my school I am trying to figure out how to setup 2 computers and 3 monitors all on an easy system.
I have a big black CPU with XP, and a little gray CPU with 2000. I have a little extra video card that can go in either. (We have had trouble setting it up on the XP one, but we have gotten it working on the little one. But, we know it could work on the big one if we found someone smart...)
Also, these are disconnected from the internet.

So, if I make the XP computer the server, do I have to use the extra video card on that computer, or can I use it with the little 2000. (Can I use it at all?)
If they are disconnected from the internet, do I just run ethernet between them? Any other special hoopla associated with that?

The idea is to run both computers and by the sound side, and have a monitor by the light board so they can watch the sound cues, or we can hook that up to a projector instead...


----------



## Footer (Oct 13, 2008)

You are dealing with two different things, 

Synergy has not control over the video content on either monitor. All it allows you to do is use one mouse and keyboard to control two or more computers. It does not allow you to send any type of video signal across multiple monitors.

If you want that video card to work, decide what computer you want to have two monitors (I would suggest the XP one) and drop it in. You will then have to install video drivers for the card and then you have to hook up a monitor and enable the output on the card. Usually I always set up my computers in spanning mode, meaning I have two different desktops to play with. You can also set them up as cloning, meaning you have 2 outputs that are the same. 

Now, as far as the networking thing goes, you are either going to want to connect the computers through a switch (NOT a router) or a crossover cable. The crossover cable is the easier solution. You can not just connect the 2 computers together with a standard cat5 cable (unless you have auto sensing cards, and I doubt you do). You can build yourself a crossover cable or buy them at most computer stores. I would suggest just buying a crossover adapter. 

Ethernet crossover cable - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You will them have to go in and set up IP address in your computer. I would suggest 192.168.1.100 for the server and 192.168.1.101 for the other computer. Use a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 for both. Leave the default gateway blank.

hotComm FAQ: Assign Static IP Address (Windows XP)




(This is why EVERYONE on this board should go take Cisco classes and attempt to get a CCNA. Best thing I ever did. Entertainment technology is moving over to ethernet everyone, better know your way around the INSIDE of a switch before you go out into the field on larger shows.)


----------



## Schniapereli (Oct 14, 2008)

Ooh! Thanks muchisimo. See, as I have mostly dealt with sound and lights, I foolishly assumed the Cat5 would work like that, but that is why all you wonderfull people are here. I'll get that cable, and get that set up.

I will also have to take a look at one of those Cisco classes. ...among quite a few other computer classes...

Thanks.


----------

